# Please Look At This And Tell Me What You Think It Is



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

This is a brand new gibbus I just got. Can anyone tell what this dot is? It's been there for over 2 weeks that I know of. It's in the original picture I got of the fish before I bought him.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Is the dot on the fish, or inside the flesh ?


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

memento said:


> Is the dot on the fish, or inside the flesh ?


It looks like it's protruding from the gil plate. At first I thought it was a wound trying to heal, but now I don't know. The good news it doesn't look like it's in the eye. Just happens to be right next to it. I'll try to get more pics and see if I can get a better angle on it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I cant see anything...


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

the white dot in the center of my circle

oops


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is. Try treating with Melafix and Pimafix together. That way if it is bacterial or fungal you will have both bases covered. Plus these products are not harmful chemicals they are natural so it doesnt hurt to see if you can clear whatever that is up.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If it's protruding and based on the location, it could be a splinter from the operculum. I wouldn't worry too much about it, probably it's recovering or recovered from ammonia burn of transport.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

memento said:


> If it's protruding and based on the location, it could be a splinter from the operculum. I wouldn't worry too much about it, probably it's recovering or recovered from ammonia burn of transport.


Thanks for the insight, I'm gunna give it a couple weeks and just add aquarium salt to the tank and turn the temp up. See if it heals on it's own first. Then I'll look into some medicine if it doesn't clear up.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If it's part of the bone structure, meds won't help.
Adding salt would be good to avoid infection.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Perhaps it is a piece of foreign material lodged in the crease of his eye? I would take him out, hold his body down with a wet cloth and take a wet Q-tip to see if it can be flicked off. That way you will know if its attached or not.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

ksls said:


> Perhaps it is a piece of foreign material lodged in the crease of his eye? I would take him out, hold his body down with a wet cloth and take a wet Q-tip to see if it can be flicked off. That way you will know if its attached or not.


Ok here is the scoop, I took him out of the tank to check him out, I used the net to hold him. He was only out of water about 10 sec tops so I don't think I did any harm. It looks like the spot is a piece of skin tryin to heal from a wound. I'll keep an eye on it and hopefully it goes away. Thanks for all the replies.


----------

